# MAD-1 ANYONE HAVE IT DOES IT WORK??? Looking for Natural TP



## lisamonoson (Jan 11, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone has tried this new device called MAD- found it here online http://www.mad-1.com/Technology.htm if so does it work?? I keep looking for reviews and cant find any??? 
I am currently on Meds for Anxiety, Panic attacks and Bi-polar II and I hate being on all these drugs. I have suffered with Anxiety and Panic for 15 years . I have been on countless meds.. Some work for a while and then a year later its time to change it So I go back to square 1. I am lookin in to any natural therapies that work. I know from reading that the B vitamins are supposed to help and Lithium 120mg caps you can buy in a vitamin shop ( not the prescribed form) is supposed to be helpful but I need to speak withmy DOc of course..
ANy insight on this MAD -1 or natural therapies is helpful Thanks Oh and I have done tapes, relaxation therapies etc. so


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

viewtopic.php?f=16&t=74855


----------



## RockBottomRiser (Jun 5, 2011)

Never heard of. Please, tell me some more.


----------

